# Good brushless set-up for losi mini late?



## fast150 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey all, 
New to both R/C and the site. Picked up a mini late model from a buddy of minie and realized that even though it is plenty quick in stock trim, im gonna wanna go faster here pretty soon. Wondering what is a good brushless setup for this car, both in terms of speed and longevity? I was content until i saw one run with a brushless and now i think i need to do it lol. Also realize that i should upgrade the chassis and suspension, what are a good shock to run? trying to keep it on a budget, if i spend as much on this as i used to the big cars the wife will shoot me 

thanks in advance everybody!


----------



## a69baldone (Mar 12, 2007)

Budget usually dont last for very long..Go with a mamba 25 esc and if you can still find them a mamba 8000kv motor..you will have a mini rocket..i just sold a spare set up of this combo for $50..if you look around on other boards you can run across them for a decent price.
In stock form the minis get boring real quick.when you go brushless with lipo they are insane.Be prepared to upgrade or replace diffs and drivetrain..I have a rc18b and a rc18t and 3 mini lst's.oh..a mini revo and mini summit.all brushless..none are stock anymore..good luck and let the wife know that its only $10 everytime the mailman drops a package off and it will be ok


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

hey fast ... you should ve looked at my sons mini late model forsale..
its decked with all the top upgrades...& Extra Parts too.
has castle brushless system an all the goodies....
$300 Plus Shipping
also its on ebay 
[email protected]


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I would go with the Hobbywing 35a. The 25a wont cut it. I have tried it and it kept reseting and that was with a 4200kv motor.


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

lov our castle brushless ,,,have both mamba an sidewinder 
fast n easy to change the settings on the castle link :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Go with the Hobbywing. I've had both and the throttle was much smoother on the HW than the Castle. Plus the price is better. :thumbsup:


----------

